# How to Defend Against a Boxer When All You Have Is a Gun



## Marnetmar (Dec 2, 2015)

I've heard that hitting him in the knee with the handgrip would take his leg out, but I'm open to more suggestions.


----------



## elder999 (Dec 2, 2015)

Marnetmar said:


> I've heard that hitting him in the knee with the handgrip would take his leg out, but I'm open to more suggestions.


..uhh...shoot him?


----------



## Danny T (Dec 2, 2015)

If you have brought your firearm bear you have better be in fear of great bodily harm or death. It that case shoot to neutralize the threat.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 2, 2015)

Would be quite amusing if you shot a boxer who was wearing a metal groin guard ( Muay Thai style), then bullet bounced off it and ricocheted back at you.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Dec 2, 2015)

Some of you may have failed to realize this post is in the comedy section


----------



## elder999 (Dec 3, 2015)

hoshin1600 said:


> Some of you may have failed to realize this post is in the comedy section



I guess I should have included the little guy.....


elder999 said:


> ..uhh...shoot him?


Here ya go:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 3, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Would be quite amusing if you shot a boxer who was wearing a metal groin guard ( Muay Thai style), then bullet bounced off it and ricocheted back at you.



From the hilarious movie "Super Troopers."  NSFW!!!


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 4, 2016)

elder999 said:


> ..uhh...shoot him?



The thread stated when you've only got a gun, it didn't mention anything about bullets.


----------



## dmsaint (Feb 4, 2016)

My buddy is a Pro Boxer . A few years ago he got depressed and shot himself in the mouth, out the back of his head, with a .380. Mediflight and icu....2 weeks later he was back at work. Couple months later he was back in the gym. Then he went pro. Now there is a 70 ft billboard pic of him on 7th Street and he fights ever couple months and moving on up......so not sure shooting the boxer would necessarily be the answer. Just saying.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 4, 2016)

elder999 said:


> ..uhh...shoot him?




You give him the gun. Which he can't use because of the gloves and then run away while he is trying to figure it out.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 4, 2016)

dmsaint said:


> My buddy is a Pro Boxer . A few years ago he got depressed and shot himself in the mouth, out the back of his head, with a .380. Mediflight and icu....2 weeks later he was back at work. Couple months later he was back in the gym. Then he went pro. Now there is a 70 ft billboard pic of him on 7th Street and he fights ever couple months and moving on up......so not sure shooting the boxer would necessarily be the answer. Just saying.




Well, first I'll say that I'm glad your buddy recovered.

Then, since this *is* the comedy section, I have to point out that a .380 is hardly what I'd call a gun.....


----------



## Buka (Feb 4, 2016)

dmsaint said:


> My buddy is a Pro Boxer . A few years ago he got depressed and shot himself in the mouth, out the back of his head, with a .380. Mediflight and icu....2 weeks later he was back at work. Couple months later he was back in the gym. Then he went pro. Now there is a 70 ft billboard pic of him on 7th Street and he fights ever couple months and moving on up......so not sure shooting the boxer would necessarily be the answer. Just saying.



That's so intense and interesting I can't even finish my beer.


----------



## Paul_D (Feb 6, 2016)

Just give him your wallet.  Then sit back and try to watch him open it with his gloves on.


----------



## donald1 (Feb 7, 2016)

Well... I like to punch with both hands so I would first ask if he would hold my gun for me.


----------

